# Ciba Brand bottle



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Feb 12, 2005)

How bout this? it's 2 1/2 in. tall, 1 in. wide, It has an octogon with "CIBA" in it and says "CIBA BRAND" under it. On the bottom it has the 1911-29 Owens Logo. Anything?[]


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 12, 2005)

Only thing I could find was this one, (hope its better than my guess on the CPC bottle![8|])  Try this link http://www.cibasc.com/index/cmp-index/cmp-about/cmp-abo-history.htm


----------

